# Blue Ridge Retriever Club



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open callbacks to the water blind: 2,3,4,5,7,8,12,17,20,23,24,26,33,34,39,42,44 (17 dogs) start with 33 at 8AM Sat.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jun 8, 2011)

Any word from the Q? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open C B's 4th. 2,3,5,7,12,17,20,23,26,42,44. Starting #23.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Dusty Bottoms said:


> Any word from the Q? Thanks in advance for the help.


I'll see what I can do to get callbacks...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jun 8, 2011)

labmommadeb said:


> I'll see what I can do to get callbacks...


Thanks. I am stuck in London sitting on the edge of my seat...lol. I appreciate it.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Derby placements:
1 - #3 - Buster - Steve Ferguson
2 - #2 - Johnny - Carroll Niesen
3 - #6 - Jazz - Jerry Burns
4 - #10 - Nitro - Steve Bireley 
Don't know JAMs. 

Deb Wilks


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying Callbacks to 2nd Series;
3,4,5,8,9,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur Callbacks to Land Blind:
1,3,8,9,12,13,15,18,19,20,21,22,24,29,31,32,34,35,36,37,38,41,42 (23 dogs)


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

Am to wb
1,3,8,9,13,15,18,19,20,22,29,34,36,37,38,41,42


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st #20, 2nd #2, 3rd #26, 4th # 12, RJ #7, Jams- 3,5,17,23,42,44


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AM callbacks to 4th series: 8,9,18,29,34,42 (6 dogs). Start #34.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

AM Placements

1 - # 41 Jerry Wilkes
2 - #8 Mary Jarvis Duerson
3 or 4 - # 34 Jo Driver -- sufficient points to complete AFC
3 or 4 - # 18 Steve Bireley
RJ or J - 29 John Thomas
RJ or J - #9 Mike Opeingaard

Sorry about my senior moment and not remembering the exact info for 3rd, 4th, RJ, and JAM.

But sure Jo Driver's dog is now an AFC -- Congratulations!


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Other placements as best as I remember.

Derby -- 1st: Steve Ferguson and Buster.
Open -- 1st: Alan Pleasant with a Anne Marshal Dog
-- 2nd: a Jerry Wilkes dog
Qual -- JAMS to Linda Battle and Mike McDaniel


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur Placements:
1st - #42 - Hawk - Jerry Wilks
2nd - #8 - Lucy - Mary Jarvis Duerson
3rd - #34 - Chirp - Jo Driver (earns AFC!)
4th - #29 - Cane - John Thomas
RJ - #18 Ella - Steve Bireley
JAMS: #9 - Roo - Mike Oppegaard


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open Placements:
1st-20-Buddy-Alan Pleasant (Anne Marshall)
2nd-2-Hawk-Jerry Wilks
3rd-26-Joe-Alan Pleasant (Alvin Hatcher)
4th-12-Bella-Alan Pleasant (Kippy Swingle)
RJ-7-Newt-Gary Unger (Ken Steele)
Jams: 44,42,23,17,5,3


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Results for all stakes on EntryExpress.net


----------

